# RegTP bietet Suchmaschine für 0190/0900-Nummern



## Devilfrank (22 Mai 2003)

http://www.regtp.de/reg_tele/start/in_05-06-03-04-00_m/fs.html

Über diese neue Suchmaschine soll das auffinden der Betreiber erleichtert werden.
Wird eine Nummer nicht gefunden, kann unter [email protected] die entsprechende Auskunft eingeholt werden.


----------



## Heiko (22 Mai 2003)

Direkter Link:
http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/srvcno.asp


----------



## Gunnar Arthus (23 Mai 2003)

*Suchmachine nur zum Block-Nr.-Besitzer*

Das ist nur wieder ein halbherziger Versuch zur Aufklärung unbekannter
contentanbieter.
Die Verantwortlichen haben es mit dieser "Maschine" nur bis zum Netzbetreiber geschafft.
Von dem bekomme ich ja die Mahnung, seine Anschrift und Firmanname erscheint auch in der Tk-Re.

Im praktischen Gebrauch gebe ich die Nummer ein,
was kommt z.B.: bei 0190 08  0606 heraus?
Talkline. weiter nichts.
 Der string:USER, Netzbetreiber, Mieter, Untermieter, ....
sollte alles beinhalten und ist erst herzustellen, wenn die MWD mit ID´s versehen sind. Was haben die sich bei der RgPt dabei gedacht?
 :roll:  :roll: 
Gunnar


----------



## Anonymous (2 Februar 2004)

*Dialer*

Hallo!

Ich bin von der 0190829264 angewählt worden.
Bei der Registrierungsbehörde kann aber nur der Netzbetreiber und nicht der Dialer in Érfahrung gebracht  werden.
Von Colt Telekom habe ich bisher keine Anwort bekommen wer der Dialer ist. Was kann ich noch machen?

Gruß

juergen


----------



## technofreak (2 Februar 2004)

Wie wärs denn mal mit ein paar mehr Details? Wann , welcher  Betrag, Verbindungsdauer usw.


----------



## tiger (11 Februar 2004)

*RegTP hilt suchen*

Hallo,
ich habe von RegTP einen Betreibernamen erhalten, der ueberhaupt nichts mit den anderen Anschriften auf den diversen Briefen zu tun hat und eigentlich weiss ich auch nicht so recht, was ich eigentlich damit soll???


----------



## Anonymous (17 Februar 2004)

Und wenn eine 0190er nicht von der Suchmaschine gefunden wird, diese aber in Nutzung ist... was heist das dann?


----------



## technofreak (17 Februar 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn eine 0190er nicht von der Suchmaschine gefunden wird,
> diese aber in Nutzung ist... was heist das dann?



dann ist sie  illegal, da ab 14.12.2003 nur Einwahlen über 09009 zulässig sind

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=34571#34571


----------



## Fallbeil (18 Februar 2004)

*Mehr als 6 Stellen = Nebenstelle?*

Ich habe heute eine der "üblichen" Gewinnmitteilungen bekommen, die folgende Rückrufnummer enthält: 01908-515 2008. Die Suchmaschine der RegTP akzeptiert nur max. 6 Stellen (nach 0190). Die vorstehende Nummer hat aber 8 Stellen. Was nun? Ist die 0190er Nummer in Wahrheit die Nummer 01908-51520 mit der (unschädlicherweise mitgenannten) Nebenstellennummer 08?
 :help:


----------



## Anonymous (18 Februar 2004)

*Re: Mehr als 6 Stellen = Nebenstelle?*



			
				Fallbeil schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe heute eine der "üblichen" Gewinnmitteilungen bekommen, die folgende Rückrufnummer enthält: 01908-515 2008. Die Suchmaschine der RegTP akzeptiert nur max. 6 Stellen (nach 0190). Die vorstehende Nummer hat aber 8 Stellen. Was nun? Ist die 0190er Nummer in Wahrheit die Nummer 01908-51520 mit der (unschädlicherweise mitgenannten) Nebenstellennummer 08?
> :help:


Die Nummer kannst Du unter http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/srvcno.asp eingeben und lässt die Ziffern weg. Den letztverantwortlichen lt. RegTP müsstes Du anschreiben und um Bekanntgabe der Bestandsdaten ihres Kunden gem. § 89 / VI TKG (gilt nur für Behörden) auffordern.
Seit neuestem lasse ich mir immer die Kontoverbindung für die Ausschüttung der Anbietervergütung mitteilen. Das bringt Pluspunkte, denn in einigen Fällen gibt es gar keine weiteren Kunden. Auch wenn sich die Reseller streuben - die Kontoverbindung ist Bestandteil der Bestandsdaten, die Verweigerung der Information ist sanktioniert!

Inhaber der Nummer hier ist die DTAG - dort gibt es eine kostenlose Servicenummer, unter der man die 0190er Nummer durch Tastendruck abfragen kann - Tel.-Nummer könnte ich Dir morgen mitteilen oder Du erfragst sie unter 08003301000.


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Februar 2004)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> Inhaber der Nummer hier ist die DTAG - dort gibt es eine kostenlose Servicenummer


  ? 
Laut Suchergebnis Datenbank ist es: 
 DTMS - Deutsche Telefon- und
Marketing Services AG
Isaac-Fulda-Allee 5
55124 Mainz
http://www.dtms.de/

cp


----------



## Anonymous (18 Februar 2004)

Wo hast Du gesucht?


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Februar 2004)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> Wo hast Du gesucht?



unter der von Heiko und dir angegebenen URL :
http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/srvcno.asp

mit Eingabe der von dir empfohlenen 6 relevanten Stellen :
851520 , 
(0190) ist voreingestellt, wenn ich die Datenbankeingabe richtig interpretiere) 

cp


----------



## Fallbeil (19 Februar 2004)

*dtms oder dtag*

Telekom kommt heraus, wenn man die 8 wegläßt. dtms ist also richtig. Was mich aber irritiert, ist, daß man die gesamten "Anhänge" (das, was ich als Nebenstellenanschluß bezeichne), bei der Telekomantwort aufgelistet erhält, wohingegen bei der dtms-Antwort keine Aufschlüsselung erfolgt. Ich werde mal bei der Telekom anklopfen und dann erzählen, was herausgekommen ist.

Danke für die Antworten!


----------



## Anonymous (19 Februar 2004)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> ...mit Eingabe der von dir empfohlenen 6 relevanten Stellen: 851520, (0190) ist voreingestellt, wenn ich die Datenbankeingabe richtig interpretiere)


Ahjo, cp - ich hatte nach der ersten Nummer gesucht: 01908-515200.


----------



## Anonymous (19 Februar 2004)

@Fallbeil,
die Nummer der DTAG, zur Abfrage der PRS-Nummern lautet *08003301900*.


----------



## knollo1 (20 Februar 2004)

*RegTP bietet Suchmaschine für 0190er/0900er Nummern*

Die RegTP schreibt:
 …Die unter einer 0190-/0900- Rufnummer vor dem 14.12.2003 registrierten Dialer sind weiterhin in der Datenbank enthalten …. 

und Herr Boll (Regulierungsbehörde ) meinte am 11.01.04 im Wissensmagazin Planetopia auf SAT1:
… „Wenn tatsächlich festgestellt wird, dass ein Dialer nicht rechtskonform ist und mal registriert war, dann wird die Registrierung widerrufen. Mit dem Erfolg dass der der Dialer als nie registriert galt, sodass nie eine Zahlungsverpflichtung bestand von Seiten des Kunden.
Es tritt ein optimaler Kundenschutz ein“

Fragen:

1.Gilt das auch für "Einwahlen" vor dem 15.08.2003?
2.Gilt das auch, wenn der Netzbetreiber die Nummer selber  
   (bspw. am 16.08.2003) abgeschaltet hat?
3.Gilt das auch, wenn die 0190er-Nummer trotz Abschaltung am 
   01.11.2003 in der Dialer-Datenbank bei der ReTP registriert war?
4.Gilt das auch wenn ab 01.02.2004 keine Registrierung vorliegt?

knollo


----------



## Anonymous (13 September 2004)

*legaler Dialer oder nicht?*

*Hallo, 

auf der Telefonrechnung meines Vaters erschien die Nr. 0900/01900/012 mit über 100 Euro Gebühr. Die angeforderte Einzelaufstellung hat gezeigt, dass vier Verbindungen (unterschiedlicher Länge) mit je 25 Euro abgerechnet wurden. Nach Einspruch usw.. wurde der Betrag jetzt doch abgebucht. 

Den Besitzer dieser Nummer konnte ich bis heute auch über die Regulierungsbehörde nicht ermitteln. In der Datenbank ist diese Nr. offensichtlich nicht erfasst. Und die Anfrage per email an die RegTP konnte man in den Wind schießen.. hatte ich alles schon vorher auf deren Webseite gelesen. 

Was kann ich noch tun? 


Uschi*


----------



## Der Jurist (13 September 2004)

Werfe einen Blick in unseren Erste-Hilfe-Kasten.  

Zur Frage:
Welche Daten werden von wem und wo gespeichert. . Einfach die blaue Schrift anklicken.


----------



## drboe (13 September 2004)

*Re: legaler Dialer oder nicht?*



			
				krebsin1956 schrieb:
			
		

> auf der Telefonrechnung meines Vaters erschien die Nr. 0900/01900/012 mit über 100 Euro Gebühr.


Das sieht eher wie Aufzählung der Vorwahlnummern 0900, 0190 und 012 (letzteres steht für innovative Dienste) aus. Die tatsächlich gewählte Rufnummer ist das sicher nicht. Möglicherweise ist das daher nur die Überschrift für einen Abschnitt der Telefonrechnung und die Details ergeben sich erst aus den Zeilen in Folge.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Captain Picard (13 September 2004)

*Re: legaler Dialer oder nicht?*



			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Das sieht eher wie Aufzählung der Vorwahlnummern 0900, 0190 und 012 (letzteres steht für innovative Dienste) aus.


so ist es , es gibt hier schon einen Thread in dem fast genau die gleiche Frage mit einem ähnlichen Posten 
genannt wurde.  Es ist eine Sammelüberschrift unter der 0190 , 0900 und 012 er Positionen zusammengefaßt  werden. 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=64461#64461


			
				Holly964 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo alle,
> habe soeben meine Telecom Rg.geöffnet und siehe da : 103,34 Euro für die Nr.0900/01900/012.


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=64503#64503
es ist unbedingt der EVN erforderlich

cp


----------



## Anonymous (3 November 2004)

*Re: legaler Dialer oder nicht?*

Mir ist es ähnlich ergangen. Ich werde Strafanzeige stellen.


----------



## Reducal (3 November 2004)

*Re: legaler Dialer oder nicht?*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde Strafanzeige stellen.


Hast Du auch nur diesen Service 0190/0900/012 auf der Rechnung? Dann solltest Du erstmal die T-Com nach den genauen Verbindungsdaten hierfür fragen, damit Du überhaupt weißt, um welche Nummer es sich hier handelt und welcher Dienst angeblich genutzt wurde.
Die Behörden werden Dir die Nummer eher nicht mitteilen, da Du (ohne Anwalt) während der Ermittlung keinen Auskunftsanspruch hast. Neben der Anzeige wird zu dem das Forderungsmanagement der T-Com parallel weiter laufen und da ist es doch gut zu wissen, worum es eigentlich geht. Ach ja, halte bei Anzeigenerstattung Deinen Rechner für eine Auswertung bereit - es soll Gegenden in der Republik geben, da wird ohne dem Rechner des Geschädigten erst gar nicht mit dem Rumermitteln begonnen.


----------



## amauera (8 April 2005)

*Re: dtms oder dtag*



			
				Fallbeil schrieb:
			
		

> Telekom kommt heraus, wenn man die 8 wegläßt. dtms ist also richtig. Was mich aber irritiert, ist, daß man die gesamten "Anhänge" (das, was ich als Nebenstellenanschluß bezeichne), bei der Telekomantwort aufgelistet erhält, wohingegen bei der dtms-Antwort keine Aufschlüsselung erfolgt. Ich werde mal bei der Telekom anklopfen und dann erzählen, was herausgekommen ist.
> 
> Danke für die Antworten!



was bedeutet das wenn die Nummer 10 Stellen aufweist (außer 0190)
danke


----------



## Captain Picard (8 April 2005)

siehe http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=99729#99729

Reducal hat das dort ausführlich erklärt , dies gilt für jede Art der Untervermietung 

cp


----------



## Anonymous (18 Oktober 2005)

*was ist dtms?*

hi!


wir wurden schon öfters angerufen uns zwar von 0190856178 und uns wurde gesagt melden sie sich weil wir angeblich  geld gewonnen hätten.
dann hab ich die nummer im net gesucht und es kam heraus das die zu dtms (mainz) gehört.
was ist denn dtms???



danke


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Oktober 2005)

Häng mal ein ".de" hin bei dt*s -  da werden Sie geholfen
ooops, habe gerade gesehen: bist schon angekommen 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=122858#122858


----------



## webwatcher (18 Oktober 2005)

*Re: was ist dtms?*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> wir wurden schon öfters angerufen uns zwar von 0190856178


Doppelpostings sind überflüssig 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=122858#122858

ww


----------



## Telekomunikacja (30 Dezember 2005)

*Zuverlässigkeit der Suchmaschine zu (0)900er Rufnummern?*

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Zuverlässigkeit der *Suchmaschine zu (0)900er Rufnummern* der BNetzA aus?

Ich bin in den vergangenen Tagen über einige 9-stellige 0900-5-...-Nummern gestolpert (Beispiel s. Bild) und habe diese in besagte Maschine eingegeben. Als Ergebnis erhielt ich den Diensteanbieter, verbunden mit folgender Anmerkung:


> Ihre Sucheingabe war zu lang. Die gesuchte Rufnummer wurde auf 7 Stellen gekürzt.
> 0900 - 5 - 872673


Ist das Ergebnis trotzdem aussagekräftig? In vorliegendem Fall wird —zum Glück :gruebel: — zweimal derselbe Diensteanbieter genannt...

Eine zweite Kleinigkeit, die ich nicht verstehe: Die BNetzA merkt ferner an:


> Diese Datenbank enthält bislang lediglich eine zustellfähige Adresse, diese muss nicht unbedingt mit der ladungsfähigen Adresse übereinstimmen.


Was heißt denn _"bislang lediglich"_? Ab wann nicht mehr _"lediglich"_? Wie ist das zu verstehen?


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Dezember 2005)

Nein, nicht der Diensteanbieter, sondern der Nummerninhaber. Oder?

Ach? Diese Firma ist das? Da war doch mal was...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=121756#121756
Auf der Hamburger Schmuddelmesse 2004 wurde die Firma von jemandem vertreten, der im selben Jahr noch Vorstand einer Firma im schönen SELIGENSTADT war (deren Tochterfirmen-GF ebenfalls der N*T*-Vertreter war).

Ausführlicher gerne, aber nicht hier&heute...
(wie ich Dich kenne, weisst Du das eh, Du fragst doch gewiss nicht hintergedankenlosly?) 



			
				EWT2003 schrieb:
			
		

> A* C* & P* GmbH, D-Hannover  SCH* M*
> A* C* & P* GmbH, D-Hannover  R* S*





			
				awm-event2004 schrieb:
			
		

> N**T** GmbH   R*, S*
> N**T** GmbH   Sch*, M*


----------



## Anonymous (30 Dezember 2005)

> Diese Datenbank enthält bislang lediglich eine zustellfähige Adresse, diese muss nicht unbedingt mit der ladungsfähigen Adresse übereinstimmen


 Jajaja, und diese Adresse muss in Deutschland sein, aber nur dann, wenn sie nicht im Ausland ist, dann nämlich nicht.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (30 Dezember 2005)

*Jajaja*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Jajaja, und diese Adresse muss in Deutschland sein, aber nur dann, wenn sie nicht im Ausland ist, dann nämlich nicht.


Interessante Äußerung! :respekt: Wenn Du nun noch erklären könntest, wozu sie dient... :gruebel:


----------

